

Red Hat and 10Gen team up to build the world's best open source data platform - bproper
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/10/red-hat-10gen-partner-open-source/

======
foolinator
This is nothing more than a simple press release to say that Red Hat and 10gen
are working on "something."

World's BEST? C'mon man. This title resembles a title on a pamphlet at a
florida timeshare seminar.

That being said - the article is scant on all details. No mentioning of
software bundled, when it'll be done, if it's going to only offer an
"enterprise only" license version (sounds like it by the article), etc etc...

~~~
brooknam
There's a link to a blog with some detail. Deployment of MongoDb to RH
enterprise Linux and open shift.

<http://www.10gen.com/partners/technology/red-hat>

~~~
PaulHoule
I'd agree the press release is vauge, but the OpenShift thing could be really
exciting. If you could run a mongo cluster that presents single system image,
that would make mongo a lot more appealing.

------
methodin
This should be quite interesting. I've had much respect for 10gen since I've
seen them speak at a few conferences and have generally been out and about
getting the word out about Mongo.

I wonder if they are just going to strengthen their existing products with
mutual aid, build a new glue platform or build something new/packaged
entirely.

